# scan to searchable PDF



## kr651129 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of documents for work I want to scan at home and turn into a searchable PDF.  Is the*re* a port for this?


----------



## serverhamster (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't speak from personal experience, but you might take a look at graphics/ocropus. According to Wikipedia, _"It aims primarily for high-volume document conversion."_ I've been wanting to try it out for a while now, but haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## kr651129 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2012)

There is also graphics/gscan2pdf which can use ocropus for OCR. Unfortunately, the current gscan2pdf port has given me problems on FreeBSD (it crashes a lot).


----------

